# ISO Sauce Piquante help



## texherp (Jan 13, 2010)

This might be an ethnic foods question since it's Cajun...  I was wondering if anyone has made sauce piquante before.  I saw it featured on a tv show the other day and it sounds pretty good.  It was like a spicy tomato stew with any kind of meat in it.    There are recipes online, but I was hoping to find a recipe that someone has tried already.  Some recipes call for unique stuff like Worchestershire sauce, or beer, or even 7 up.  THey all seem to contain  trinity, tomato sauce and paste, a can of Rotel, sometimes wine and sometimes a roux.  I might try and wing it, but thought I'd check here first.

Thanks!


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 13, 2010)

I have had some good ones but I have not tried to make it, but this one looks good. Also perhaps Uncle Bob has a recipe. 

YouTube - She cooks chicken sauce piquant, adds fresh sausage.


----------



## texherp (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks!  I didn't think to look on Youtube.


----------



## Selkie (Jan 14, 2010)

While the recipe may be OK, the cooking demonstration is something else... like searching through all of her cabinets looking for a lid...  ...and I won't mention the double dipping with her tasting spoon... 

No real Cajun wears a New York T-shirt or uses roux from a jar!  

...but thank you for the video!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 14, 2010)

powerplantop said:
			
		

> Also perhaps Uncle Bob has a recipe.





When asked, I rarely, if ever give a specific recipe for Cajun/Creole dishes, BBQ Rubs/Sauces, Various soups/stews/chili’s etc, etc.....I find that after the first attempt most people change the recipe  to suit there personal taste, and creativity anyway.. Everyone I know across South Louisiana,  South Mississippi, and Extreme Southeast Texas have at least 3 recipes for Sauce Piquant making the total number of recipes run into the millions So, It has been my experience that it is a lot more fun to create your own recipe (That’s what you wind up doing anyway) then it’s “your” recipe...

  Piquant, (Pee-Kont) from the French present participle of piquer means to prick ~~ Pricking, stimulating and even irritating come to mind... as does hot, stinging, tangy and spicy. So, Sauce Piquant might be described as a fiery-hot reddish sauce/gravy made with tomatoes/tomato products, often times a roux, and combined with chicken, pork, rabbit, squirrel, alligator, duck rabbit, turtle, sausage etc. that is highly/heavily seasoned with vegetables, herbs, and spices...simmered for hours and served over/with rice.

  A basic recipe might include ---- 


  Chopped Onions...
  Chopped Peppers...
  Chopped Celery...
  Chopped Garlic (lots)
  Bay Leaves....
  Thyme....
  Salt & Black Pepper
  Cayenne Pepper
  Hot Sauce (Tabasco or Louisiana)
  Stock (Chicken is good)
  Roux.....
  Tomatoes....Canned whole tomatoes are good. Sauce and/or paste may be added as well as cans of Tomatoes with Chili’s (Rotel is Especially Good)

  The meat(s) are browned, and slowly simmered in the sauce until very tender then served over/with rice. 

  Almost anything that you like may be added to the sauce to include......

  Worcestershire Sauce...
  Red Wine (Dry)
  All Spice...(Jamaican Pepper)
  Cloves....
  Chili Powder...
  Mace...
  Basil...
  Oregano...
  Lemon Juice or Lemon Zest
  Paprika, 
  Liquid Crab Boil and others......

  Start with a basic sauce and chicken. Chicken Thighs are inexpensive and cook up really well...Pretty soon you will have developed the Best Sauce Piquant Recipe in The Whole Wide World ~~~ Well... Except for Uncle Bob’s recipe!!! HTH


  Have Fun and Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 14, 2010)

PS....I forgot to add. It has become somewhat "trendy" to finish the dish (and others) with chopped green onions, and parsley. These can be added to the pot at the very end of the cooking time or sprinkled on as a garnish! They can also be cooked into the sauce from the beginning...

Fun!!!!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 14, 2010)

That's my kind of cooking... a basic ingredient list, and imagination.

And sounds delicious, too!


----------



## texherp (Jan 20, 2010)

Well Uncle Bob, that's what I ended up doing.  It turned out pretty good, though I still don't know what Sauce Piquant is _supposed _to look like.  I'd post the recipe I made up if I could find the dang paper I wrote it down on!


----------

